# Bezel 1962 Rolex Sub case ref 5512



## RoddyJB

*Bezel 1962 Rolex Sub case ref 5512*


View Advert


Seeking a bezel with insert for 1962 Submariner - case ref 5512

Bracelet or parts of a bracelet would be nice too...




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

30/06/21



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

